# HIS type stallions



## Simsar (15 January 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone could recommend any TB stallions of the traditional HIS stamp? 
I know about the obvious ones like Kings Composer, Weld, Primo Pageant etc, but just wondered about any younger ones that I might not have looked at, they seem to be becoming harder to find and we have lost quite a few of the older ones (likes Lord David S, Roviris and Andes 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) in recent years.
Any thoughts much appreciated.


----------



## Amymay (15 January 2010)

Prince of Darkness would definately be one.


----------



## Simsar (15 January 2010)

Thanks have just looked at him this morning. 
Great minds and all that...


----------



## Simsar (15 January 2010)

Was thinking younger ones that may have slippped by the radar.


----------



## Amymay (15 January 2010)

He's very different from Weld (who stands at the same stud).  They also have No Submission whose off spring are just stunnnig.

Would be worth you ringing them up and going for a visit.  They are fantastic.


----------



## magic104 (15 January 2010)

Have Louella not got anything?  They were always a great supporter of the HIS.


----------



## Simsar (15 January 2010)

Thanks 
No Submission is to small. I do like POD and might consider him, not quite sure on Weld there is something I don't like but can't quite put my finger on it.
Rang up to book a mare into Lord David S the day after he died(sods law), sent same mare to Roviris she took and then lost it then he died, and then have got a new mare this year that I was thinking about Andes now he has died!!!(lots of sods law or I am bad luck for stallion owners)


----------



## Simsar (15 January 2010)

Magic
Have had a look at Louela went and met all the stallions before LDS died and did quite like PP but not enough to use him. Have seen this morning that they have a new stallion on there books so am waiting for a pic to be uploaded then might go have a look.


----------



## Amymay (15 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
No Submission is to small  

[/ QUOTE ] 

What size is the mare?


----------



## Simsar (15 January 2010)

15.3hh, needs to make 16.1 or 2


----------



## Simsar (15 January 2010)

Does anybody know anything about Revolution or Siren's Misile?


----------



## parkside (15 January 2010)

Have a look at dairyhouse stud, they do a great deal on non TBs and i am thinking of using Victory Note - admittedly on a mare with great limb but he is a lovely pattern and great value. however if your mare is full TB he is probably really expensive! Bandmaster and Classic are great 'old boys' still going strong.


----------



## Simsar (15 January 2010)

Thanks ed
Victory note is nice, however she is full TB and he is well out of my price range
I could be wrong but I'm sure I was told Bandmaster is retired now (please don't shoot me down I could be wrong)
Classic I have looked at before but as with Weld there is something that I don't like not sure what I just don't get a feeling for them.
Any younger stallions that i may not know of?


----------



## no_no_nanette (15 January 2010)

How about Hever Golf Ranger?  A friend's ISH mare is in foal to him; he had a good race record, then won at Hickstead after retiring from the track.  He has the most lovely temperament, and super conformation - not a big chap, though - think he stands about 15.3


----------



## Simsar (15 January 2010)

Not heard of him where does he stand?


----------



## Carsmore (15 January 2010)

Endhouse stud have a fair bit of info on sirens missile. Wasnt Sir Suave, who graded elite at Richmond BEF, by Revolution?


----------



## Simsar (15 January 2010)

Found him thanks RBM, He's quite nice looks a little small but might be worth a look.

CC I will have a read on sirens misile thanks.


----------



## parkside (15 January 2010)

Ahh that is a problem - he is well under £500 for non TB's. Bandmaster was certainly still covering last season - saw his owner at an equine fair in December - maybe something has changed since then.


----------



## Simsar (15 January 2010)

CC  Siren's Missile I have had a quick peep and he is definately on my list to visit.
 Does anyone know of any stock by him or his sire, re temp, confo etc?


----------



## Carsmore (15 January 2010)

I think a foal by Revolution got elite at richmond too.


----------



## Carsmore (15 January 2010)

have you had a look at Classic, Arms and the Man or Busk Hill Gunner?


----------



## Simsar (15 January 2010)

Will try and find them now, have been looking through the TB stallion guide for 2008/09/10 but the stud fee's are a bit high.


----------



## Maesfen (15 January 2010)

I always say it but what about One More Tiger?
http://www.greatbrockhamhurststud.co.uk/onemoretiger.htm

The ones I've known by him (including my own) have all had great temperament and limbs; I'd use him again in a heartbeat.  Millitiger and Baydale on here have youngsters by him too.


----------



## Simsar (15 January 2010)

Thanks MFH 
They are not to far from me, I always liked Trifolio but again he is to small, will have a look at OMT.


----------



## Simsar (15 January 2010)

Can anyone direct me to a pic of Arms and the Man or Busk Hill Gunner?


----------



## cundlegreen (15 January 2010)

Looked into Revolution at the Futurity 2008, lots of youngsters by him at Arena UK that year.He'd had a big book of mares, but I wanted him for my Welsh D cross TB filly who is only 15.2. He's not very big, he's by Suave Dancer who was a very talented racehorse but didn't produce any sires of note, and was also like Revolution rather pretty and fine. The real thing I had against him, was the hype about him being advanced, when he only had 49 points and is now retired (as far as I know) from competition. His scores on BE weren't brilliant, and as I wanted to breed eventers he didn't tick my boxes. Incidentally, Sir Suave was in the same section as my filly and she got Elite and had higher marks than him. That surely shouldn't have happened if he was a serious stallion prospect. I remember him as being very full of himself, but he didn't go "WOW" for me, and I was far more impressed with San Amour who also was there at the same time albeit a year older.


----------



## Carsmore (15 January 2010)

http://www.sporthorsegb.co.uk/images/horses/busk%20hill%20gunar1.jpg
hope this link to his photo works
not sure how to get arms and the man details. Think its Jane Moore from Yorkshire (York way I think) anyone feel free to correct me if Im wrong there though!


----------



## Carsmore (15 January 2010)

Janes from Jermoon stud, Market Weighton?


----------



## Simsar (15 January 2010)

Thanks CG I must say Revolution didn't blow me away from pics but they are all so different in the flesh.

MFH OMT will also be added to my visit list thanks

CC will take a look at that now, thank you


----------



## Carsmore (15 January 2010)

My 14.1hh filly also got a higher mark than Sir Suave. I remember him getting loose in the collecting ring. He didnt do it for me either, not that I disliked him, just not quite my type.


----------



## Maesfen (15 January 2010)

Glad to oblige, he is a lovely horse to look after and I'm sure the stud will be very helpful too.


----------



## Simsar (15 January 2010)

CC I like him, a bit of a pony head but still very nice, how tall is he?


----------



## Carsmore (15 January 2010)

I think he is fairly big 16.2 or 3?


----------



## eventrider23 (15 January 2010)

I have always liked the look of OMT.

I adore Hever Golf Ranger BUT think he might be too small as a HIS stallion as he is a show hack type and stands at just about 15.1hh (not 15.3hh) on a stick measurement.  He stands at Pennway Stud - http://pennwaywelshponies.homestead.com/pennwayhomepage.html


----------



## Simsar (15 January 2010)

Have just found Party Boss and Mutazayid does anyone know anything about them or any of there progeny?


----------



## parkside (15 January 2010)

Gunner is foreign and Arms And The Man is really stunning but not  keen on covering. Trifolio is beautiful but far removed from POD and LDS - good luck it is tough, I am lucky that some NH sires do concessions for non TB's


----------



## S_N (15 January 2010)

Tiger is a STUNNING horse, in look and in personality and if it's size and scope you are after, then I would look no further!

Perhaps biasedly I am going to reiterate Kings Composer - it's worth contacting Angela, as she may have something up her sleeve....

Weld is not IMHO a TB of substance - a completely different type to POD and NS.  He reminds me of Whistlejacket!  I would put Delta Dancer and Trifolio in the same mould as Weld.

High Tension might be worth looking at, at Groomsbridge Stud.


----------



## Baydale (15 January 2010)

Simsar - MFH_09 beat me to it with her suggestion of One More Tiger. This is Myrtle, by OMT out of a More Pokey mare:







Shame it has to be TB as I love my Busk Hill Gunner two, big in personality and stature!

You have excellent taste btw 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, as I've had Andes and Lord David S offspring, and still have Hector who's by Roviris.


----------



## Carsmore (15 January 2010)

haha! teach me to not get carried away with stallions that I like and to follow the original question!


----------



## seabiscuit (15 January 2010)

I've been very impressed by the Classic offspring- he seems to stamp them really well.

Here is a list of all the TB jump stallions with pictures of each one- its a year old so not up to date. Where it says POA for stud fee it doesn't necessarily mean its ££ , some of these stallions are cheap! Anyway quite a few on there look really nice;-

http://www.pointtopoint.co.uk/nh_stallion_book.html


----------



## eventrider23 (15 January 2010)

I do like the look of Jendali....did so last year when he first caught my eye.  I also know someone who has a mare in foal to him for this year.


----------



## sallyf (15 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I've been very impressed by the Classic offspring- he seems to stamp them really well.

Here is a list of all the TB jump stallions with pictures of each one- its a year old so not up to date. Where it says POA for stud fee it doesn't necessarily mean its ££ , some of these stallions are cheap! Anyway quite a few on there look really nice;-

http://www.pointtopoint.co.uk/nh_stallion_book.html 

[/ QUOTE ]

That looks a bit out of date as some of those have moved or died and remember only the ones in blue stand in England the others are in other countries


----------



## volatis (15 January 2010)

Trifolio is not covering any more I dont think, but gosh  have seen some nice stock by him.
I have a friend with a TB mare infoal to Jendali and he was very impressed by him when he went to see him.
If you dont mind shipping your mare to Wales, Woodlander stud have Set Adrift who really moves, cracking stamp of a horse - I dont know if she will take visiting mares but he's one of the nicest sporthorse types of TB. 
Groomsbridge have a very nice stallion coming but he might be a little msaller than your looking for.
Chase the Ace is a bigger type and stands in Yorkshire with Jerome Harforth. Good moving horse and is graded withna few warmblood stud books as well


----------



## Simsar (15 January 2010)

Thanks everyone lots to think about then!!

O_B thank you I have looked at some of them in the stallion guide and others I have not seen before.

I will keep adding to my list so please keep them coming


----------



## magic104 (15 January 2010)

I posted about Jendali last year after visiting him.  To confirm he does move well &amp; has great feet.  Below are some of the youngstock which bought about comments that they looked upright in their pasterns.  I do like him &amp; his temperment appears to be good as does his offspring.  There was a nice Jumbo mare that had a good moving foal.










I think this one was a week old






This one was 3yrs I think





Jendali





http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10061589
http://www.pointtopoint.co.uk/pdfs/stallions/Jendali.pdf


----------



## sallyf (15 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Magic
Have had a look at Louela went and met all the stallions before LDS died and did quite like PP but not enough to use him. Have seen this morning that they have a new stallion on there books so am waiting for a pic to be uploaded then might go have a look. 

[/ QUOTE ]

new boy is a nice looking grey KWPN saw a piccie of him somewhere just cant remember where.
possibly horsedeals


----------



## lisaward (15 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Magic
Have had a look at Louela went and met all the stallions before LDS died and did quite like PP but not enough to use him. Have seen this morning that they have a new stallion on there books so am waiting for a pic to be uploaded then might go have a look. 

[/ QUOTE ]

there are some of him on the gallery page


----------



## Bearskin (15 January 2010)

What about this chap?  http://www.tregoosefarmstud.co.uk/ 

Called Shining Spirit, 16.3, TB (but stands in Cornwall!)


----------



## Weasel99 (15 January 2010)

'Cundlegreen' Would be a good idea to have your facts right before you start producing incorrect info to people about stallions, it is after all someones livelihood. Revolution has 65 BE points and that is out of Intermediate points and into Advanced therefore it is more than acceptable that he is advertised as an Advanced eventer! He has also done very well considering he raced early on in his career and evented as well, probably hence why he is retired now. Have done lots of research into him and his offsprings and he certainly seems to be producing the goods for eventing. As for Sir Suave, I watched him at Richmond futurity and believe for a colt he behaved VERY well, correct me if im wrong but I dont think many 3yo colts would have behaved half as maturely and perform so well in the ring! Also think he a very attractive and talented horse for the future, I personally think he will become a popular TB stallion. I am certainly considering him for my own mare.
Also, like to add- Had a TB by Classic, very attractive but also very very quirky, strong and very careless jumper...although didnt know the mare so cant fully comment!


----------



## sallyf (15 January 2010)

Putra Sandhurst up in staffsand also one i'm interested in "Mine"
One i would love to use is Striking Ambition but a bit pricey at 3k and not sure he would give a discount


----------



## LEC (15 January 2010)

What about Brendon Hill Stud? All TBs and a lot of stock that performs and shows.


----------



## volatis (15 January 2010)

weasel99 - sir suave definatly wasnt so well behaved in the collecting ring at Richmond- I know as we had a horse in the collecting ring at the same time and I know cundlegreen had her jumper pony there at the same time, so she is certainly right in that respect


----------



## parkside (15 January 2010)

O_B why did you have to post that link -GRAPE TREE RD is stunning but I know Shade Oak do not do any concessions for non TBs, but what a fab horse and with a foreleg like that he would never break down. Thats another line of lotto for me tomorrow then!


----------



## Carsmore (15 January 2010)

Volatis, I was in there with my pony too. A bit hairy for a time while he was loose!


----------



## JanetGeorge (15 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I was just wondering if anyone could recommend any TB stallions of the traditional HIS stamp? 


[/ QUOTE ]

Have you looked at High Tension - http://www.groomsbridgestud.com/hightension.htm

I think he's the most glorious TB stallion!  I had a cracking TB mare by him to Raj this year - she had an IDx foal at foot.  She had a fantastic back end and MOVED - and a super temperament to go with it all!


----------



## sallyf (15 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
O_B why did you have to post that link -GRAPE TREE RD is stunning but I know Shade Oak do not do any concessions for non TBs, but what a fab horse and with a foreleg like that he would never break down. Thats another line of lotto for me tomorrow then! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Had a mare in to foal and cover that was in foal to Grape Tree Road and foal was absolutely stunning.
Probably the worst mare of the three that came in and by far the best foal ,the other two were by Silver Patriach.


----------



## sallyf (15 January 2010)

Thanks Janet
We love our boy High Tension and have had some lovely foals by him including a beautiful filly this year.
This is a head photo of her.





And this boy is another out of a small TB mare that will be out eventing this year.
This one is a big lad at 17 hands though.


----------



## parkside (15 January 2010)

A horse who has some fab stock in Ireland is Primo Pagaent who stands with Billy Be Cool, very much the old HIS stamp of your original enquiry. Try this  www.southernsporthorsecentre.co.uk


----------



## Simsar (15 January 2010)

Thanks everyone plenty of food for thought

Ed
Primo Pageant is 2 mins up the road from us(we were at the stud for new years) he is a real nice chap, good confo and an amazing temp, moves well too, I just wanted to see if there are any younger stallions of a similar type that might be worth a look before I make my final choice. Here is a link to her breeding
http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?z=ixjfha&amp;d=shes+my+valentine
I will upload a pic soon


----------



## parkside (15 January 2010)

Oh my God I know her well. She was bred up the road by a really good friend - I saw her a bit as a youngster I take it you have all the contact details for her breeder but if not PM me.


----------



## lisaward (15 January 2010)

For what its worth I think Primo Pageant is a stunning looking chap


----------



## siennamum (15 January 2010)

I liked Bollin Terry when I was looking for a speculative husband for Sienna:
http://www.freewebs.com/puddledub/bollinterry.htm

I love Weld:
http://www.sporthorsegb.co.uk/images/horses/Weld.jpg

Also like Relief Pitcher tho there aren't many pics of him about.


----------



## joy (15 January 2010)

Have PM'd you.


----------



## Simsar (15 January 2010)

Sarah is desperate to find a stallion that looks like this, it has to be TB though, this is a past stallion from Louella stud his name is Cornishman
http://www.louellastud.co.uk/img_pop.php...text=Cornishman


----------



## siennamum (15 January 2010)

What about Double Trigger?





for comparison (cause it's fun)


----------



## seabiscuit (15 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Sarah is desperate to find a stallion that looks like this, it has to be TB though, this is a past stallion from Louella stud his name is Cornishman
http://www.louellastud.co.uk/img_pop.php...text=Cornishman 

[/ QUOTE ]

I actually thinks that looks very similar to Sally's Groomsbridge May, (bar the colour)who is gorgeous and pure TB.

Tobougg also looks similar(body, not colour!) ?
http://www.pointtopoint.co.uk/pdfs/stallions/Tobougg.pdf

ETS- Double Trigger looks a good match!! But he is known for being an absolute horror and tries to kill the grooms


----------



## siennamum (15 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Sarah is desperate to find a stallion that looks like this, it has to be TB though, this is a past stallion from Louella stud his name is Cornishman
http://www.louellastud.co.uk/img_pop.php...text=Cornishman 

[/ QUOTE ]

I actually thinks that looks very similar to Sally's Groomsbridge May, (bar the colour)who is gorgeous and pure TB.

Tobougg also looks similar(body, not colour!) ?
http://www.pointtopoint.co.uk/pdfs/stallions/Tobougg.pdf

ETS- Double Trigger looks a good match!! But he is known for being an absolute horror and tries to kill the grooms 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ] 

(also £2,500 stud fee but he marked correctly to be a match which I felt was important 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## S_N (15 January 2010)

You often get concessions for non-TB mares if you ask....


----------



## seabiscuit (15 January 2010)

Forgive me for gettting carried away but I also really love this one ( and also similar 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 ;-) ) His foals out of the most ordinary, weak mares are just stunning with a great topline, and were really bold with good movement.
http://www.sporthorsedata.com/d?showpic=10555660&amp;time=1251382808&amp;z=JkPn1p


----------



## S_N (15 January 2010)

OOooooo I looked after him as a yearling - I prepped him for the sales!!!


----------



## siennamum (15 January 2010)

he's lovely.


----------



## Maesfen (15 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]


ETS- Double Trigger looks a good match!! But he is known for being an absolute horror and tries to kill the grooms 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ] 

(also £2,500 stud fee but he marked correctly to be a match which I felt was important 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) 

[/ QUOTE ]

A friend was rather manoeuvred out of quite a lot of money when he used the brother, same stud so be wary.


----------



## cundlegreen (15 January 2010)

OOPS sorry, got wrong number of points, BUT...if you want to make a "thing" about this....FACT,Revolution didn't get any points at Advanced or OI level, he WAS being heavily marketed at Arena UK, and I was keen to see if he'd do the job with my filly. Knowing his sire didn't produce successful sires, and having looked up his racing record as well, which was terrible, I decided he wasn't for me. Not wanting to dis the horse or his owners, but I have a stallion myself and expect to see a decent level of performance from any stallion. Hopefully Revolution's foals will live up to their Futurity marks.


----------



## cundlegreen (15 January 2010)

Volatis, I wasn't at Richmond with anything! I saw Sir Suave at Arena UK when he was two and in the same catagory as my filly. I'm sure he improved from 2 to 3, but just didn't tick any boxes.


----------



## Carsmore (15 January 2010)

volatis, it was meeeee! In fact it was my filly that he trotted up loose to (quite alarming at the time!)


----------



## Simsar (15 January 2010)

Siennamum, thanks for putting up the picture clever you.


----------



## nutwood (15 January 2010)

For everyones information:

Trifolio is still covering, both naturally and AI, with a small select number of mares each year. He lives at home at Nutwood Stud and I use Great Brockhamhurst Stud for collecting for AI customers. I do not advertise him, except within the SHG GB stallion book, because he has nothing to prove, and I waited many years to get him, and I want to keep him fit and well as long as possible.

He has had a relatively small number of mares over the years, as Carol looked after him, with much love and concern. 

He has bred many fabulous horses, both winners in hand and under saddle, at top level. He has a number of horses eventing and some doing dressage at a reasonable level. He has bred horses ranging in size from 15hds through to 17hds, depending on the mare!


----------



## Simsar (15 January 2010)

Ok Double Trigger isn't quite floating my boat. Welton Double Cracker son of Double Trigger isn't quite doing it either. But a slight change (not full TB I know) I quite like Welton Adonis, what do you think??


----------



## Springs (16 January 2010)

Hi Simsar,

Springfield Symphony is not quit a full TB  but well worth a look, from his crop on the ground we have found that he adds height and quality, he will soon be back with Hannah Bate so if your in the area you can pop in and see him at Hannahs see  him and have a chat about him!


----------



## sallyf (16 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]


ETS- Double Trigger looks a good match!! But he is known for being an absolute horror and tries to kill the grooms 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ] 

(also £2,500 stud fee but he marked correctly to be a match which I felt was important 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) 

[/ QUOTE ]

A friend was rather manoeuvred out of quite a lot of money when he used the brother, same stud so be wary. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Actually he is £1750 this year and his brother Double Eclipse who is actually proably a better sire has stood in Ireland for a number of years now.
Tuboog actually stands at East Burrow now


----------



## Simsar (16 January 2010)

Hi Springs, I promise I will use you boy at some stage soon as we love him so much, as well as Kings Composer who we adore too.  However we don't think either will suit this mare for what we want this time.  x


----------



## maestro (16 January 2010)

My boy Weston Justice has 3 generations of HIS on dams side.  They are Krisinsky, Hoarwithy and Royal Clipper.  His father Criminal Law is a more refined HIS stamp but still stood up over the ground.   You can tell I miss the traitional stamp and a lot of them moved better than a lot of warmbloods, I remember Hoarwithy giving me goosebums even as an old man.


----------



## Simsar (16 January 2010)

Maestro, Just a Chat is absolutly stunning.  Is there a confo shot of WJ please, can't find one on  a quick search.


----------



## janecrossley (16 January 2010)

I have two offspring by Revolution, he is very correct and has a fantastic temperament.  The bloodlines in his pedigree were also very attractive to me for putting quality into my mare, and I believe he has achieved that, he obviously suits my mare. His son Sir Suave is also a very impressive animal, and a lot bigger than his sire, it is amazing how much he has changed from a 2 year old to a 3 year old.  I am not sure the comments made about his behaviour are relevant when considering using either him of Revolution, because anyone who has youngsters and has not been shown up by them in public is very lucky. I actually handled him in the collecting ring at Bramham this year whilst another horse was loose and he was not bothered about the commotion and he is alot bigger than I am. It is the performance under saddle which will be the real test.


----------



## Carsmore (16 January 2010)

No offence was meant regarding Sir Suave. I was merely agreeing with cundlegreen that his behaviour at the previous years evaluation was replicated last year. Temprement is a very important factor to me when choosing a potential stallion for my mares. Yes they do sometimes show you up, usually at the most inapproiate time! The evaluators obviously thought he was worthy of the Elite premium. He is indeed a big impressive lad but he doesnt float my boat. We all like different things in a horse. Wouldnt do for us all to like the same sort would it!


----------



## maestro (16 January 2010)

We are very remiss about conformation shots will put some up on website asap they are not brill  in terms of quality but a lady who used him to ET last year kindly sent them to us.


----------



## Weasel99 (16 January 2010)

I think you'll find Revolutions offsprings are already proving themselves, all youngsters have done well in hand and he had a very successful day at Richmond futurity, speaking of which, it was unfair to comment on Sir Suave at Richmond when you werent even there to see him! Revolution already has offspring eventing, one being a 7 year old which has already been well placed at first two  intermediates. He is produced young horses who, at a young ages are being successful up to this level. We are not talking about breeding a racehorse so Revolutions race record is not relevant. He is an event stallion. 
To be honest, the conversation is better left at this, I would have thought as you have your own stallion you would realise it is unfair to make the comments you have about someone elses, especially as you clearly dont know the stallion very well.


----------



## Carsmore (16 January 2010)

I was at Richmond. I saw his evaluation (as well as seeing him breaking loose in the collecting ring) and he WAS very good. He showed himself off very well and jumped extemely  well. Im sure he WILL prove himself under saddle, I wasnt saying otherwise. To say that he isnt for me is NOT knocking him. As I said before, we all like different things in a horse.


----------



## millitiger (16 January 2010)

i've come to this a bit late, but yes i have a One More Tiger filly.

she is a real chunky tb with a good deep girth and great limbs.
she isn't the most extravagant mover but her dam moved like a sewing machine so she was never going to have huge paces!
she has however got scope to burn over a fence, is brave as a lion and very clever at sorting her stride out over a fence.

she was with the 4**** eventer Rosie Thomas over summer 2009 who thought she was a fab little mare with scope to go quite far eventing.

millie can have a bit of a 'piggy' temperament sometimes however- she can be sharp and opinionated but whenever she has gone out competing she seems to leave the attitude at home and behaves like an angel.

her dam is an Inchinor/High Top mare so the temperament could have come from that side.

this is her as a 3yro winning a Midlands championship at her first show (shown 3 times in her life and champion each time)






and some proofs from one of her events


----------



## connie1288 (16 January 2010)

Just saw the post about Double Trigger, My novice event mare is by him and i have worked for a bit with Welton Double Cracker, and by coincidence another groom on the same yard had worked with Double Trigger. 
I was told that DT was a handful, but WDC and my mare (Trelights) were both very sweet (WDC was stabled between 2 mares) but can have their moments!
Interestingly a very experienced racing person told me that as a general rule Double Trigger horses like soft ground (from racing form) and the same is definitely said for my mare.
I was also told point blank by a top NH trainer that Double Trigger would not have been allowed to cover a non TB mare, but as both WDC and my mare who is out of a Welton mare, I assume a deal of some sort was done?!


----------



## deecee (16 January 2010)

I saw Sir Suave at richmond too, and for me even with his out burst in the collecting ring (looked like a kid that had had too much chocolate or Coka cola, blimey dont they pick their moments to show you up!!!!!) He looks nice but he was not for me neither was any of the other ones or offspring that was there that day. Will sir suave be there this year or will he be going to Bramham. It will be nice to see how he is maturing though.

I quite fancy One More Tiger or Greenbank Harlequin although he is a little on the wee side ( an inch or two is everything you know!!LOL) , has anyone out there have anything by them ect ect


----------



## Simsar (16 January 2010)

Well this is the mare in question(not the best pic sorry) she is 15.3hh and we are looking for a TB to add a bit more height and substance, she is a nice mare with a good straight movement, she has raced and been placed a couple of times she has also shown at county level and been to HOYS 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Maesfen (16 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]


I quite fancy One More Tiger or Greenbank Harlequin although he is a little on the wee side ( an inch or two is everything you know!!LOL) , has anyone out there have anything by them ect ect 

[/ QUOTE ]

If you look back through all the posts, there are pic's of two of Tiger's offspring already posted (by Baydale and Millitiger) and then there's my two year old who has been a bit of an ugly duckling since weaning but just coming into her own now -


----------



## Zebedee (16 January 2010)

Interesting to note the number of posts this topic has generated - seems as if a significant number (self included) still prefer the classic HIS type to the modern 'sports horse'


----------



## charliesarmy (16 January 2010)

I have a Siren's Missile colt...he's lovely very very laid back chap..very close coupled...and a dream to be around..


----------



## Maesfen (17 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Interesting to note the number of posts this topic has generated - seems as if a significant number (self included) still prefer the classic HIS type to the modern 'sports horse' 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have to admit to being bias towards decent TBs but this has been a very interesting thread and I agree with you, lovely that other people still appreciate them too.


----------



## Simsar (17 January 2010)

charliesarmy piccies please


----------



## Jamana (17 January 2010)

A very nice TB stallion who produces good-sized and good looking athletic movers is Josr Algarhoud. Everything I have seen by him have been lovely looking and great walkers. He stands as a NH sire at Hedgeholme stud Co Durham. He is 16.3h


----------



## magic104 (17 January 2010)

I have taken the liberty of putting a link to his photo
http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?showpic=10037827&amp;time=1205960681


----------



## Simsar (17 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Interesting to note the number of posts this topic has generated - seems as if a significant number (self included) still prefer the classic HIS type to the modern 'sports horse' 

[/ QUOTE ]

No doubt they don't breed them like they used to.  100% bring back the old school lets start a campaign!  LOL!


----------



## S_N (17 January 2010)

Hmmmm well if you could see some of the 118 broodmares we have, you'd probably argue that some are not full TB!!  Built like the proverbial out house, is an apt description for some of them.  Naturally there are some that are smaller and finer.  It seems to be the Danehill line mares that are whoppers!  Some top 17hh and have REAL bone - the kind you'd LOVE to go hunting on!  But then you realise who your looking at and what she and her family and progeny have achieved on the track and in the sales ring and what she cost herself and the value of the foal she is carrying and you stroke her and say "good girl" and step away before you break one of her hairs.


----------



## Simsar (17 January 2010)

OK lets put a spin on this post.  Who will be taking a colt with good confo forward to the sales soon??


----------



## nijinsky (17 January 2010)

Very interesting thread for me as I have a Lord David S mare and a Queens Soldier mare.  Can't offer any advice on stallions, I'll leave that to the far more experienced posters but I'm following with interest.


----------



## Maesfen (17 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
OK lets put a spin on this post.  Who will be taking a colt with good confo forward to the sales soon?? 


[/ QUOTE ]


Lol, I'm going with a friend who is taking a nice colt by Revoque to Doncaster at the end of the month!  The dam is a nice sort, a winning hurdler and has produced an extremely nice Silver Patriarch filly last year that you could have taken a chance on if it had been a colt.   I only saw him as a new foal and he had a good frame on him and walks for England apparently but whether he would be stallion material is another matter for better to decide!


----------



## Jamana (17 January 2010)

Thanks for putting up that link.


----------



## Jamana (17 January 2010)

There are two types of Danehill's. The smallish, quality muscular type and the others that can be enormous and tending towards being plain.

I am guessing that you aren't talking about Flat broodmares as I can see many studs wanting mares near to 17h. That's one reason why josr Algarhoud didn't mae it as a Flat sire.


----------



## S_N (17 January 2010)

Although some of our stock do go over sticks and fences at some point, that is not what they were bred for.  We breed for flat racing only and I do agree about the 2 types of Danehills.  It's also an exceptionally fertile line, whether mare or stallion.


----------



## cundlegreen (17 January 2010)

Ok, What about this stallion?http://www.endhousestud.co.uk/stall...356&amp;mggal=1&amp;mgid=14&amp;mgcmd=noslide. Ganton Beltaine. He may not have enough bone for you, but he comes from a very good mare line.I have his half sister here  and she is the best moving TB mare I have ever seen.She is in foal to my "D" stallion. Another half brother Ganton Rufus is also by a "D", and he is a Grade A showjumper, although I don't know if he's produced anything of note. All I can say is that my mare is a real old fashioned TB that stands over a lot of ground and a lot of the family have done well eventing or hunting in Leicestershire.


----------



## S_N (17 January 2010)

Well I never knew that!  Beltaine is out of the same mare as Rufus?  I did wonder if there was a connection, but never looked into it.  I used to work with and look after Rufus' sire, Derwen Red Marvel (or Conker to his friends).  He was a superb little horse!


----------



## cundlegreen (17 January 2010)

Yes, I've got Ganton Romola leased from Hilary who owned Conker. She again is out of Fair Splash by Chabrias.She had a foal by Conker a few years ago that is now standing at Heritage Coast Stud. I'm hoping my foal will be better! Romola's two year old colt by an Arab was recently Res Supreme Champ Hack in hand at the Show Horse Championships. (sorry we're getting off topic here !!)


----------



## Simsar (17 January 2010)

MFH have PM'd you hope that is ok.


----------



## volatis (17 January 2010)

The dam of my coloured mare Dee was a flat bred Thoroughbred - but looked like a warmblood, big powerhouse. Dee herself is a proper big stamp with super bone but still has that Tb quality. 

Problem with finding stallions like this is they are invariably gelded to go chasing


----------



## sallyf (18 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
The dam of my coloured mare Dee was a flat bred Thoroughbred - but looked like a warmblood, big powerhouse. Dee herself is a proper big stamp with super bone but still has that Tb quality. 

Problem with finding stallions like this is they are invariably gelded to go chasing 

[/ QUOTE ]

This is toally correct ,we trawl the sales looking but invariably the jumping owners have more money than we have.
I have looked at hundreds and of the few you pick out hat are correct enough they fetch far too much money.
I even tried the yearling sales and only found two of the right type and conformation and boh fteched a huge price


----------



## Maesfen (18 January 2010)

Have replied; no worries at all!


----------



## Simsar (18 January 2010)

MFH many thanks.

Maestro I am sorry i meant Just a Cat. Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## Simsar (18 January 2010)

Ok what do you think of these please?  Anyone know anything?

All on the sport horse stallion page can't do the link on this comp for some reason.

Darnay
Thornberry
Quakersfield

http://www.sporthorsegb.co.uk/stallions/graded_stall.htm


----------



## Maesfen (18 January 2010)

Here's more about Quakersfield.  A friend used him, was very impressed with him and his temperament but sadly the foal died just after birth and the mare soon after.  The foal was a big black colt with a great frame.
http://www.newhillfarmstud.co.uk/Quakers.html


----------



## Maesfen (18 January 2010)

Another to have a look at is Riverhead, by Riverman.  He was standing at Badgers Rake, near |Chester but not sure if he's still there.


----------



## Simsar (18 January 2010)

Oh didn't realise Mark Fitton had QF.


----------



## Simsar (20 January 2010)

Just wanted to say a big thank you to everybody that commented on this post, you lot have been brill. x


----------



## woodgnome (13 February 2010)

Mutazayid is a lovelly big 17hh middleweight TB standing in Devon. He's at vaulterhill stud in 2010, same place as Bandmaster etc.


----------



## rachael521 (22 October 2010)

sire to look out for and use next year is DARNAY!!! lovely horse.. stands at grove court stud


----------



## Simsar (22 October 2010)

rachael521 said:



			sire to look out for and use next year is DARNAY!!! lovely horse.. stands at grove court stud
		
Click to expand...

Thanks the mare in question was eventually put to our young ID stallion as we couldn't find a TB in our budget that suited her conformation and breeding.

I have since bought a real traditional HIS type TB mare and put her in foal to Primo Pageant. We are now eagerly awaiting April to see the results. I think Sarah has had a look at Darnay a couple of times, but for the new mare I have been told to try and stay away from anything with Northern Dancer for her(hard I know)

Thanks again


----------



## Eothain (22 October 2010)

Don't forget that other nice horse near you there that has the thoroughbreds Furioso, Lucky Boy, Orange Peel, Golden Beaker and Sky Boy in his back breeding! What's his name again? While I'm trying to think of it, it's worth noting that he's free of Northern Dancer bloodlines!

Oh yeah, now I remember ... ... ... Billy Congo


----------



## Simsar (22 October 2010)

Sorry never heard of him, how many HIS premiums does he have???


----------



## Eothain (23 October 2010)

A Nations Cup victory ... The only premium that matters!!!


----------



## GinnieRedwings (23 October 2010)

Eothain said:



			A Nations Cup victory ... The only premium that matters!!!
		
Click to expand...

Hear, hear


----------



## magic104 (23 October 2010)

Another old fashioned type HIS TB was Sovereign King.  Did you look at Andes by Heights of Gold 16.3hh dk Bay?  I liked Jendali both in movement & temperment, but not sure if he fits the bill of old fashioned.  Mourne Mountains stands 16.2hh seems quiet compact.  Another stallion is Darnay a 16.1 brown TB by Darshaan.


----------



## Simsar (24 October 2010)

Eothain said:



			A Nations Cup victory ... The only premium that matters!!!
		
Click to expand...

Haven't got a witty reply for that, fair play...................
so I will just speak the truth, he has not got enough TB as it is for a TB mare to breed a HIS type TB, needs to be full TB not WB sorry.


----------



## Simsar (25 October 2010)

Simsar said:



			Haven't got a witty reply for that  I have is that flat or fences, fair play...................
so I will just speak the truth, he has not got enough TB as it is for a TB mare to breed a HIS type TB, needs to be full TB not WB sorry.
		
Click to expand...

SJ is not everything you know, we are not all into fluff and late night partying!

The other half


----------



## Maesfen (25 October 2010)

Simsar said:



			SJ is not everything you know, we are not all into fluff and late night partying!

The other half 

Click to expand...

You didn't add bling and bad taste either!   Am I just old or do most showjumpers now have the Essex mentality of brash is best?  So many seem to look so scruffy nowadays, Pat Smythe would turn in her grave.


----------



## vicijp (25 October 2010)

To answer the questions I can remember!
Darnay - The Irish near enough paid the English to take him away - very hot and weaves like a maniac.
Double Trigger - Spent more time in the pool then on the gallop when in training (feet).
Danehills - You can't beat them for soundness(wind and limb) and temperament. I'm not just saying that because I have a Danehill line stallion - we have had a stack of them in training over the years (do have 1 broodmare by Mull Of Kintyre at the mo). They tend to be straightforward and as hard as nails. Would pick them over Saddlers Wells thingys every time.


----------



## Simsar (25 October 2010)

Maesfen said:



			You didn't add bling and bad taste either!  Or do as you likies!!!  Am I just old or do most showjumpers now have the Essex mentality of brash is best?  So many seem to look so scruffy nowadays, Pat Smythe would turn in her grave.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Eothain (25 October 2010)

True, Showjumping isn't everything ... neither is Eventing or Dressage. The Olympic disciplines combined are the _only_ thing ...

Remember, it's not the taking part that matters, it's the winning that counts!


----------



## Blacklist (25 October 2010)

My lips are sealed - as there are many good TB stallions around in the North and South. If one looks back to the heyday of the H.I.S most of the top tb's ie: Kadir Cup, Armagnac Monarch, Vanity Fair, Current Magic, Solon Morn etc stood at 15.3 - 16.1hh.


----------



## Blacklist (28 October 2010)

Simsar said:



			I was just wondering if anyone could recommend any TB stallions of the traditional HIS stamp? 
I know about the obvious ones like Kings Composer, Weld, Primo Pageant etc, but just wondered about any younger ones that I might not have looked at, they seem to be becoming harder to find and we have lost quite a few of the older ones (likes Lord David S, Roviris and Andes 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) in recent years.
Any thoughts much appreciated.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

MUTAZAYID 17hh stands in Devon although he is a lot taller than most of the top H.I.S sires of yesteryear.


----------



## magic104 (28 October 2010)

I have just been sent this article on him
New arrival Urkel has the 'wow factor', says stud owner Graham
10:00 - 16-April-2010

When Graham Heal admits a horse in his yard has the "wow factor" you know he has found something special, and his latest acquisition has created quite a buzz in Westcountry breeding circles.

The horse in question is Urkel, a smart licensed AES stallion, about whom Graham admits he is very excited. "He must be the best-looking horse we've ever had on the yard and he behaves impeccably," said Graham, who is standing Urkel at his Vauterhill Stud, near Umberleigh, Devon.

"He has the looks of a show horse, the movement of a pure dressage horse and he has some of the most sought-after bloodlines in showjumping," he added. "He has a very good technique over his fences with enormous scope."

The 17hh grey showjumped to 1.35m level with Peter Charles before injury forced his early retirement. He was advertised for sale and Graham jumped at the chance to buy him, having studied his breeding and seen his exceptional movement.

He is by Quite Easy. who jumped internationally with Peter Erikkson, and his sire Quidam de Revel brings together the Galoubet and Alme influence with Landgraf and Capitano. His dam is Birthe II, who is out of the celebrated mare U-Capitola, a full sister to Capital I, Capital II and Capital III, the former the all time leading sire in the world. Urkel's first foals were born in 2004 and are already establishing themselves as competition horses with a future.

Graham has also acquired the beautifully-bred ten-year-old Mutazayid a Thoroughbred by Darshaan out of Wijdan (Mr Prospector). "I saw him last autumn and I was surprised by what I saw. He's a lovely easy horse and he will throw event or show types, although with his pedigree and I wouldn't be surprised if he had a few runners too. We saw half a dozen of his foals last year and I was very impressed. They are very nicely put together," said Graham.

"He's a lovely old fashioned type of Thoroughbred with good conformation which makes him suitable for all types of mares. He would be ideal to put quality and pace on a heavier mare or add bone and substance to a lighter mare."

Also standing at Vauterhill are With The Flow, Bandmaster, Primitive Academy and Broadstone Chicago.

http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_36221.html


----------



## Luci07 (28 October 2010)

Just to say that I was able to see a whole number of the Billy Congo youngsters when I walked around the yard and they all seemed to be quite fine so I would not rule him out. I also had a cuddle with Primo Pageant who was a total gentleman!


----------



## Simsar (28 October 2010)

Luci07 said:



			Just to say that I was able to see a whole number of the Billy Congo youngsters when I walked around the yard and they all seemed to be quite fine so I would not rule him out. I also had a cuddle with Primo Pageant who was a total gentleman!
		
Click to expand...

If you mean at Fred's yard most of them are Billy Be Cool not Congo and you are correct he does throw some lovely event types, but I don't do warmblood sorry 

Isn't Primo lovely! We have two in foal to him for next year. Very excited


----------



## Eothain (28 October 2010)

Simsar said:



			I don't do warmblood sorry 

Click to expand...


... ... ... ... ...  ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... Loser!!!


----------



## Simsar (28 October 2010)

Don't you mean ... ... ... .... ........ ........ T*****!


----------



## little_critter (16 July 2020)

Sorry to resurrect an ancient thread. What does HIS type mean?
My boy is by Weld and I was googling and this thread came up.


----------



## Clodagh (16 July 2020)

Hunters Improvement Society was a body that graded stallions (TBs) to use over cold blood mares.
I think there were financial incentives to the mare owners? Could be wrong, I was very young when the parents used a couple.


----------



## AdorableAlice (16 July 2020)

Hunter Improvement Society, the good days when horses had bone and quality.  Proper horses bred to do a job and do it well.


----------



## little_critter (17 July 2020)

Ah, thank you. He’s a sports horse, but (when I went back through his family tree) about 97% TB but he doesn’t look that TB like. He’s got a hefty bum on him!


----------



## Clodagh (17 July 2020)

Mum and Dad bred two foals out of his Percheron x tb hunter mare. I remember going to the HIS stallion parades at Newmarket. They used Crown Jewel (he had numbers too) and Thymari. Good days.  .


----------



## ihatework (17 July 2020)

Old thread but interesting to see some names crop up - the big eventer I just sold was by Mutazayid!!

Some of those names have gone mightily quiet.


----------



## tristar (17 July 2020)

Simsar said:



			Thanks MFH 
They are not to far from me, I always liked Trifolio but again he is to small, will have a look at OMT.
		
Click to expand...



saw  trifolio at newmarket many years ago, i liked him very much,i thnk he was one i marked as a good mover.


----------



## tristar (17 July 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			Hunter Improvement Society, the good days when horses had bone and quality.  Proper horses bred to do a job and do it well.
		
Click to expand...


saw loads of them all the time the dads and the progeny, had a grade 1 mare who some of my present horses  are decended from,  we have golden merle, full and happy, right flare, krisinsky.

so many good performers,  right flare sired the first british dressage horse of the year,and a lot of very good moving horses


----------



## tristar (17 July 2020)

hunters improvement society, to improve the breeding of light horses,  evolved into light  horse breeding, then sport horse breeding gb, i still have the badge somewhere, green with a a rearing stallion, common sight at newmarket stallion show!


----------



## little_critter (17 July 2020)

tristar said:



			hunters improvement society, to improve the breeding of light horses,  evolved into light  horse breeding, then sport horse breeding gb, i still have the badge somewhere, green with a a rearing stallion, common sight at newmarket stallion show!
		
Click to expand...

Ah that makes sense - my boy is registered with SHBGB.
So what qualities was Weld supposed to pass on that were good / bad?


----------



## tristar (17 July 2020)

a lot of the old stallions years back where judged on confo movement and the actual performance of progeny in the hunting field, competition areas, cause we all knew what riding the progeny was like and how they handled


----------

